# crash-hematoma-treatment?



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I had a hard crash in a crit about ten days ago, which has now developed into a pretty good size hematoma on my left side, just above the hip bone. I'd describe it as a fluid-hard lump about the size of an egg. Just wondering whether this is something I should get checked out to see about potential treatment (draining etc) or something that should just resolve on its own. If so, any suggestions for treating it would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i hadthe same sort of thing after a crash on Memorial day. apart from the skin loss, you could poke the area and it jiggled like a waterbed. it was gross. its almost all better. I treated the bleeding, but nothing special for the bruise


----------



## gobike1 (May 12, 2008)

Are you sure it's a hematoma and not torn muscle. Reason I say is because I got kicked bu a horse (no joke) on my upper thigh. I got a giant lump and bruise. Figured it was just a hematoma so didn't bother with it. 20 years later I still have a lump. Doc says I tore a muscle, that was the lump, but it's kinda late to do anything about it as it's grown back attached. Nothing really stopping me from doing anything but just kinda a pain to have to explain the lump all the time.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> I had a hard crash in a crit about ten days ago, which has now developed into a pretty good size hematoma on my left side, just above the hip bone. I'd describe it as a fluid-hard lump about the size of an egg. Just wondering whether this is something I should get checked out to see about potential treatment (draining etc) or something that should just resolve on its own. If so, any suggestions for treating it would be appreciated, thanks


I would suggest an egg-shaped lump is worth a visit to the doc, just in case.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I've had the same thing happen to me after a crash 3 weeks ago. I have a lump on the upper outside of my thigh, just below the hip. As mentioned in a previous post, when I push on it, it jiggles like a water bed.

My doctor said as long as it is soft, I don't have much to worry about. She said to treat it with heat (heating pad) and pressure (such as an elastic bandage). She said it would go away on its own, but applying heat and pressure would accelerate the process. I've been applying heat and it is getting smaller, but I've no idea how to wrap that area with an elastic bandage.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Massage therapy*

Same here....crashed....big lump. Had my favorite massage therapist give some special attention to the area, and she made the egg go away. It was amazing. Everything still hurt, but an ache in a good way.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

thanks for the input!


----------



## brett (Aug 14, 2005)

had a mtb crash, my left calf swelled up like a water melon. Same deal but called compartment syndrome. Internal bleeding cannot escape. Was told not to worry and sent home. I was discharged at midnight after being doped up with morphine since 6 pm and told to dive home. Next day in agony. Had operation and spent 2 weeks in hospital. i had a cut about 5 inches long on my calf and i had about two foot of wadding packed inside my calf which had to be changed twice a day. This was to soak up the blood. I became very good friends with mr morphine during that time. I was off the bike for about 3 months. So if unsure get it checked


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> I had a hard crash in a crit about ten days ago, which has now developed into a pretty good size hematoma on my left side, just above the hip bone. I'd describe it as a fluid-hard lump about the size of an egg. Just wondering whether this is something I should get checked out to see about potential treatment (draining etc) or something that should just resolve on its own. If so, any suggestions for treating it would be appreciated, thanks


You should visit your doctor. If you have a sizeable hematoma, you may need to have it drained.


----------



## frank spigner (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd be worried about a blood clot. Go see a doctor !!


----------



## nacho (Apr 3, 2007)

*Too late to drain*

It is probably too late to drain it. As far as blood clots, when I had mine, the doc said to take two weeks off. If you get the heart rate going before that, you can break open any smaller clots in the blood vessels. Otherwise, ice it.

I am sure I am botching the medical advice and will get flamed. The worst part of mine was sitting in a bucket seat or trying to sleep on that side.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i forgot about the pressure. my sister the doc recommended an Ace bandage. I hadn't used one of those in 20 years and had forgotten about them. buy 2, so that after training you can dry out the sweaty one. one non-stick bandages under the Ace to keep the Ace from getting gross.


----------



## mrossing (Sep 23, 2004)

RICE-- rest, ice, compression, elevation


----------

